# THE CUT START HERE: On the subject of, TOOLS and CARDIO!



## Dr. Pain (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm taking the easy way out and just copying, you/we may add to this at anytime! 

DP

The question was asked:




> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> 
> ----------
> I skipped cardio today on both your suggestions to reduce my cardio. Why exactly should I do this? I feel a little panicked since I only have 95 days, and cardio always helped in the past.
> ...



w8 answers:

Closet Cardio 

Nutrition Rules, Cardio Drools 

*Excerpts from the threads above:*



> I keep telling people that traditional cardio first depletes your glycogen stores (precious glycogen for lifting), next catabolizies LBM (and every pound of LBM lost could have burned 30-50 more calories a day, potentially fat calories), and by the time that you finally get to the FFA's, the session is over! (exception being, cardio first thing in the morning)
> 
> I know three of the same women, they have done 1 to 1 and 1/2 hours of cardio a day for years! Same weight, same fat, no results from their W/O's!





> "Low-intensity aerobic activity does not necessarily lead to a greater expenditure of calories from fat. More importantly, the total caloric expenditure for a given period of time is much less when compared with high-intensity aerobic activity."





> In Summary:
> Cardio is good for your health! But as practiced by most bodybuilders it is not necessarily best for fat loss or keeping your lean muscle mass. Forty-five minutes to an hour of low intensity cardio often will cause you to lose muscle. Yes, it???s true that during low intensity cardio more fat (not necessarily bodyfat but lipids in the blood and from the muscle as well) is burned as fuel than at higher intensity levels. However, we have found that it???s not just during, but also after cardio that fat may be burned. High intensity cardio seems to be better suited to the competitive bodybuilder than the more popular low intensity method.
> 
> Here???s why:
> ...



Please, everyone in this cut should read these two threads, and the links w/in the threads...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 11, 2003)

and I added:



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Closet Cardio
> 
> Nutrition Rules, Cardio Drools
> ...



w8.....if a person reads this.....I don't think it requires explanation, good post!   (and I'm gonna make this a thread in a minute)

However...I can see it being misintrepreted....and Cutters going crazy for HIIT.


Here is the deal Cutters:  Cuts aren't one week or two (except mini's)...and the Body is going to fight us, every stpe of the way.  Where we start from, where you have been for months or years....is HOMEOSTASIS to the body......THE BODY wants to be at that level of BF......

So....if you cut calories.....it  (the body) adapts.........if you do cardio, the body acclimates, if you do too much of both, and the body lowers your metabolism to the new energy expenditure level(cardio)....and the new caloric level.....YOU'RE SCREWED, YOU HAVE  NOWHERE TO GO!  GET THIS, WE'RE SERIOUS!

With this in mind we take STEPS (Tweaks)

We use TOOLS (Meal Frequency, Carb-Ups, Macronutrient Types and Ratio's, Cardio...and a few "Secret Weapons")

Where is the best place to start?

Transitional Nutritional Program or a First Plan, ZERO CARDIO, unless you have been a Cardio Queen or King....becuz we can't take it all away and add enough Resistance Training to accommodate...so we allow 1 or 2, 20-30 minute sessions.

Now further consider your cut is 12-16 weeks, here is a general idea how it goes......it's a little different because we individualize for each persons needs:

Plan= Nutritional Program...We change when progress slows too much (not hungry is a good sign, or no body changes)  Time periods will vary. 

Weeks 0-3   Plan 1, NO CARDIO
Weeks 3-4   Plan 1, ONE either Traditional 20-25 minute, or one HIIT 15-20 minutes

Weeks 5-8  Plan 2 (Tweak)...One Traditional (T), 1 HIIT (H)
Week 8...some will go to 2 T and 1 H or vice versa
Weeks 9-12 Plan 3, 2 T, 2 H

This is as far as most will go...the hardcores will go to: 

Plan 4 (the body now adjusting faster to changes).....and 1 a Days, 6 days a week...3 T and 3 H

OR SOME VARIATION OF THE ABOVE

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## Preacher (Jan 13, 2003)

> THE BODY wants to be at that level of BF


It's worse, my body wants to attain the BF% my dad has today!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

*Adding this*

Adding more info, since this get's linked a lot! 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=6659&highlight=cardio



Please also read the article posted by Bear!

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

> The act of exercising does not burn a significant number of calories. Remember, the "calories burned" counter on popular aerobics machines includes the individual's basal metabolic rate. A single Big Mac contains enough energy to power the human body for several hours of intense exercise. Each pound of muscle added to the body, however, requires additional calories per day to keep it alive (the exact amount varies from person to person). The amount of time required to add a pound of muscle tissue is fairly small. Furthermore, aerobic exercise and dieting without strength training will result in a loss of muscle tissue.



Love that qoute! 

DP


----------

